

Musk says he plans manned SpaceX mission to Mars in 10 years - cryptoz
http://www.stuff.tv/elon-musk-building-james-bonds-amphibious-lotus-real/news

======
tnli
With Elon Musk it's blasted hard to say when he's exaggerating and when just
discussing his honest plans...

